# I have suggestions for Maltese clothing



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I see so many beautiful sweaters and some do use these for their fluffs, but I find they cause way too much matting. I want the clothes to be not only beautiful, but comfy, and functional. If the sweaters could be lined, I would buy them. Also, I would like to see more choices in the velour, as I feel this is a good option for Maltese. Thanks for looking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think you could line a sweater since knitted garments are so stretchy.

Prissy Paws lines all her dresses in satin if you are looking for dresses:

http://www.prissypawfashions.com

Go Fetch has a whole line of satin pajamas and nighties. Here's the website, but it is closed for another week while Des is on vacation:

go.fetch™


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much, Marj! :blush: I will check out Go Fetch. I guess if one could line sweaters, it would have been done already. Well, a girl can dream. Did I mention that I know almost nothing about sewing?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much, Marj! :blush: I will check out Go Fetch. I guess if one could line sweaters, it would have been done already. Well, a girl can dream. Did I mention that I know almost nothing about sewing?:HistericalSmiley:


Go Fetch has wonderful sleepwear! 

Here is Lady a couple years ago in her red satin pajamas!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Des also has her Tonimari line which two of our vendors, Luvmyfurbaby and Pampered Pet, carry. Tonimari has gorgeous satin nighties.

tonimari™


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much, Marj! :blush: I will check out Go Fetch. I guess if one could line sweaters, it would have been done already. Well, a girl can dream. Did I mention that I know almost nothing about sewing?:HistericalSmiley:


Finally, someone else who knows as little as I do about sewing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH how adorable! I'm thinking of getting Rocky some jams for the winter. They make so much for girls and not much for boys. With humans it's the same way! Do you know a line that sells more boy clothes?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know much about sewing either. The dress pattern I do is so super simple,I also line it in satin so it won't matt up my girls.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH how adorable! I'm thinking of getting Rocky some jams for the winter. They make so much for girls and not much for boys. With humans it's the same way! Do you know a line that sells more boy clothes?


Barkin Dog Clothes has great knit tees and joggers for boys:

dog clothes

Des has a good selection of sleepwear for boys on her Go Fetch website.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Barkin Dog Clothes has great knit tees and joggers for boys:
> 
> dog clothes
> 
> Des has a good selection of sleepwear for boys on her Go Fetch website.


THANKS!!!:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Barkin Dog Clothes has great knit tees and joggers for boys:
> 
> dog clothes
> 
> Des has a good selection of sleepwear for boys on her Go Fetch website.


Thanks! I'm checking out the Barkin Dog Clothes website. 

Question...scroll down towards the bottom of the main page...is that a FOX in the yellow shirt...???


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! I'm checking out the Barkin Dog Clothes website.
> 
> Question...scroll down towards the bottom of the main page...is that a FOX in the yellow shirt...???


 
Oh My Goodness, it does look like a fox in the yellow shirt! :blush::blink:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! I'm checking out the Barkin Dog Clothes website.
> 
> Question...scroll down towards the bottom of the main page...is that a FOX in the yellow shirt...???


I had to take a look - Yep, that indeed is a fox! :w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! It is a fox! I didn't even notice that picture.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's another one with lots of things for boys:

FuFu Fashions custom dog clothes and apparel


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just came back from Walmart and Lulu Pink has new stuff out. Cute sweaters, dresses and harnesses at VERY reasonable prices.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Go Fetch has wonderful sleepwear!
> 
> Here is Lady a couple years ago in her red satin pajamas!


Whew-hoo! Lady looks so pretty in her red satin jammies-they're nicer than all of mine, now what's with that?:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! I'm checking out the Barkin Dog Clothes website.
> 
> Question...scroll down towards the bottom of the main page...is that a FOX in the yellow shirt...???


 Oh my word! I've never seen a fox in a yellow shirt-this one looks like a "pure-bred" fox, hmm :OMG!:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm I did have a lite jacket once that was a knit like a sweater( acrylic yarn and had cable stitch done each front side)on outside and lined on inside. Instructions were to hand wash, cold water, lay flat, "shape" and let dry. I loved it but seemed to take FOREVER to dry! 
Maybe because it was a button and not pull-over that this was able to work??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

April, if you have a sweater that your really like you might try lining it with a stretchy swimwear-type fabric. Stores like Jo-Anns Fabrics sell the stretchy swimwear fabrics at least seasonally. If you don't sew you might be able to find a tailor who will line some sweaters for you. Another thought would be to buy a coat and line it. I knitted and felted wool coats for my dogs several years ago and then lined them with a sateen-type cotton. For outdoor wear I prefer using cotton lining as it seems to produce less static.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Lynn used to make clothes, I'm not sure if she still does but you can ask. Here is the link to a darling little cape style coat she made that I got for a secret santa one year. It was custom made and lined in satin. Coat


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, that's some coat! Beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that really is a gorgeous coat!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

MaryH said:


> April, if you have a sweater that your really like you might try lining it with a stretchy swimwear-type fabric. Stores like Jo-Anns Fabrics sell the stretchy swimwear fabrics at least seasonally. If you don't sew you might be able to find a tailor who will line some sweaters for you. Another thought would be to buy a coat and line it. I knitted and felted wool coats for my dogs several years ago and then lined them with a sateen-type cotton. For outdoor wear I prefer using cotton lining as it seems to produce less static.


 Mary, you are always full of good ideas!:chili: Thank you.:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

PreciousPrince said:


> Lynn used to make clothes, I'm not sure if she still does but you can ask. Here is the link to a darling little cape style coat she made that I got for a secret santa one year. It was custom made and lined in satin. Coat


 Ashley, lovely coat-I would think this would be easier than lining a sweater. My Rose has a lined "mink" coat. :blush:


----------

